# How will I find him?



## Alevmanni

How does it go in Finnish?


Thanx.


----------



## DrWatson

"How will I find him/her?"
= *Miten löydän hänet?*


----------



## Alevmanni

Thanx!

Then, the same question goes, whether it is a he or a she?


----------



## Hakro

Alevmanni said:


> Then, the same question goes, whether it is a he or a she?


Yes. "Hän" is both he and she. 
(In this case, "hänet" is the accusative form of "hän".)


----------



## Alevmanni

Ahh, I get it.

Thank you


----------

